# Java wird beendet nach paar Sekunden



## edukotze (8. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hätte da ein Problem und zwar, wenn ich z.B eine .jar Datei ausführen möchte, passiert nichts.
Ich habe das mit dem Task-Manager überwacht:
1. Ich führe die X.jar aus
2. ich sehe, der Prozess Java (TM) Platform SE binary taucht auf
3. kein Fenster öffnet sich und der Prozess verschwindet nach etwa 15 Sekunden

Es handelt sich bei meiner Datei um die "OptiFine_1.8.7_HD_U_D6.jar".
Das Problem besteht seit ich den PC das letzte Mal hochgefahren habe.
Es hat also davor noch funktioniert!

Fragen & Antworten:

F: hast du versucht die aktuellste Javaversion nochmal zu installieren und hast du die älteren Versionen deinstalliert?
A: Ja, habe ich.

F: Betriebssystem?
A: Windows 7.

Sollten noch weitere nützliche Fragen bestehen, beantworte ich sie gerne.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir möglichst schnell helfen, sonst kann ich einige Spiele nicht genußvoll spielen.

Lg edukotze


----------



## Thallius (8. Aug 2015)

Wie wäre es wenn du die jar einfach mal aus einer Shell heraus startest? Dann bekommst du auch eine detaillierte Fehlermeldung.


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es wenn du die jar einfach mal aus einer Shell heraus startest? Dann bekommst du auch eine detaillierte Fehlermeldung.



Und jetzt nochmal für so Leute, die nicht mal wissen was eine "shell" ist, bitte


----------



## JStein52 (9. Aug 2015)

Du klickst unter Program Zubehör auf eingabeaufforderung. Dann hast du besagte shell.
dort tippst du ein: java -jar <und hier der komplette Pfad zu deiner Jar-Datei>


----------



## Thallius (9. Aug 2015)

Oder Du machst Dir einfach mal die Mühe selber zu googlen...


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Du klickst unter Program Zubehör auf eingabeaufforderung. Dann hast du besagte shell.
> dort tippst du ein: java -jar <und hier der komplette Pfad zu deiner Jar-Datei>



so, nun hab ich es einmal mit java - jar "C:\Users\....\Desktop\....\OptiFine_1.8.7_HD_U_D6_(2).jar" versucht, da kam folgendes raus:






danach hab ich es auch noch mit java -jar "C:\Users\....\Desktop\....\OptiFine_1.8.7_HD_U_D6_(2).jar" versucht und dann öffnete sich folgendes Fenster:





lg edukotze


----------



## JStein52 (9. Aug 2015)

Hast du noch andere Java-Programme auf deinem Rechner ? Funtkioniert da auch nichts mehr ?
Die Frage istob deine Java-Installation hinüber ist oder dein Programm das du starten willst?
Probiere mal das Kommando java -version


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du noch andere Java-Programme auf deinem Rechner ? Funtkioniert da auch nichts mehr ?
> Die Frage istob deine Java-Installation hinüber ist oder dein Programm das du starten willst?
> Probiere mal das Kommando java -version


----------



## JStein52 (9. Aug 2015)

Immerhin lässt sich java.exe schon mal aufrufen. Hast du auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung auf deinem Rechner mit der du ein kleines Hello-World-Prgramm erstellen und ausführen kannst ?


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

Also ich hatte mal dev c++, habe es aber wieder deinstalliert


----------



## JStein52 (9. Aug 2015)

Eclipse ?  Oder wie gesagt,hast du ein anderes Programm als Jar-File auf deinem Rechner ? Geht das noch ?
Und das Programm um welches es geht funktionierte vor dem besagten Neustart des Rechners ? Der Name des Jar-Files deutet irgendwie darauf hin dass du da mehrere Kopien davon in einemOrdner stehen hast,...(2).jar .
Bist du sicher dass du das richtige Jar-File startest ? Kannst du dieses Programmevtl.neu installieren ?


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse ?  Oder wie gesagt,hast du ein anderes Programm als Jar-File auf deinem Rechner ? Geht das noch ?
> Und das Programm um welches es geht funktionierte vor dem besagten Neustart des Rechners ? Der Name des Jar-Files deutet irgendwie darauf hin dass du da mehrere Kopien davon in einemOrdner stehen hast,...(2).jar .
> Bist du sicher dass du das richtige Jar-File startest ? Kannst du dieses Programmevtl.neu installieren ?



Vor dem Neustart ging ja alles noch, nun geht überhaupt keine .jar datei mehr, ich habe auch versucht die Dateien neu zu installieren, öffnete sich jedoch wieder nicht, aber das wird jetzt für mich nicht mehr so ne große Rolle spielen, da ich eh in Kürze meinen Computer zurücksetze.


----------



## JStein52 (9. Aug 2015)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## edukotze (9. Aug 2015)

Soooo, jetzt hab ich noch ne Lösung vorübergehend gefunden.
Ich habe jetzt viele Java-Dateien manuell gelöscht und alles wieder neu installiert.
Ging erstmal wieder net, dann habe ich in cmd.exe "Start <Pfad von der java.exe>" und noch einmal "Start <Pfad von der javaw.exe>"  eingegeben und offen gehalten, solange diese beiden Fenster offen sind, kann ich dann java ganz normal nutzen und genießen  . 
Das ist jetzt eine Lösung, bis ich meinen PC zurücksetze. 
Danke, dass ihr versucht habt mir zu helfen  

Lg edukotze


----------



## RalleYTN (12. Aug 2015)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schon mal. Komischerweise lag es aber an der Grafikkarte. Als ich die ausgetauscht hatte ging wieder alles.


----------

